# [ 2012 ] Mayan Palace - Has anybody dealt with the 25 year renewal yet?



## Farm girl (Jun 9, 2012)

We recently attended an "owners update" - aka sales pitch - and were given a spiel which I'm quite sure was a total crock.

My question is whether anybody owning at a Mayan Palace property has reached the 25 year renewal period and what did it cost them to renew or not renew their term.


----------



## aliikai2 (Jun 9, 2012)

*Yes*



Farm girl said:


> We recently attended an "owners update" - aka sales pitch - and were given a spiel which I'm quite sure was a total crock.
> 
> My question is whether anybody owning at a Mayan Palace property has reached the 25 year renewal period and what did it cost them to renew or not renew their term.



So I don't understand what your asking. At 25 years you can renew for 5 annual fees or it is gone. Does that help? Greg


----------



## BC Bum (Jun 9, 2012)

I have the same deal. 5 MFs- I'm 15 years in. God willing I'll probably re-up.


----------



## Farm girl (Jun 9, 2012)

*25 year renewal*



aliikai2 said:


> So I don't understand what your asking. At 25 years you can renew for 5 annual fees or it is gone. Does that help? Greg



What they told us was that you would have to pay 5 years of maintenance fees for *both the registered week and the Vacation Fair week* in order to renew for another 25 years.

They also said that if you didn't renew and wanted to get out of the contract you would have to pay the 5 years M.F. for both weeks  plus estimated inflation for each of the 25 year renewals available to you.  In our case it was three renewals (to 100 years) so in effect we would be paying 30 maintenance fees to get out of the contract.  The figure they threw at us was over $21,000.00.

I told the sales person that I didn't believe our contract said that because if it had, there was no way we would have signed it.  I've read the contract several times since getting home and still don't see anything other than you have the *option* to renew for another 25 years and if you chose to renew you pay 5 years of maintenance fees for each registered week - no mention of the Vacation Fair week. 

The contract does state that ".....at the time of each renewal, I will pay a renewal fee equivalent to......" and I think that they're wanting to interpret it as every 25 years you will have to pay the MF whether or not you renew.

That's why I'd like to hear from somebody who has renewed or not renewed at the 25 year mark to see whether I can call his bluff.

Julie


----------



## BC Bum (Jun 9, 2012)

so confirm your understanding of the contract with MP member services - don't rely on anything MP salespeople tell you


----------



## rpennisi (Jun 9, 2012)

I could be wrong, but I don't think that anyone has hit the 25 year renewal yet. Although they opened their first resort in 1975, I don't know if it was as a timeshare resort.  Acapulco MP opened in 1988, so that might be the start.  Phyllis (Pittle) might know more.

On the other hand, all that renewal cost sounds to me like a ploy to get you to upgrade and not have to put up $21000 or some other ridiculous amount.  I am assuming that sales people gave you that spiel and not contract people (?).
Ron

PS  Your answer and my question as I was writing BC Bum


----------



## aliikai2 (Jun 9, 2012)

*Wrong, we have on two contracts*

And as I posted above, you can renew for 5 annual fees,( the regular week only) or it goes away.

The sales weasels are trying to scare you into doing an upgrade, nothing new here. 

You know if their lips are moving that they are lying.

Greg




rpennisi said:


> I could be wrong, but I don't think that anyone has hit the 25 year renewal yet. Although they opened their first resort in 1975, I don't know if it was as a timeshare resort.  Acapulco MP opened in 1988, so that might be the start.  Phyllis (Pittle) might know more.
> 
> On the other hand, all that renewal cost sounds to me like a ploy to get you to upgrade and not have to put up $21000 or some other ridiculous amount.  I am assuming that sales people gave you that spiel and not contract people (?).
> Ron
> ...


----------



## rpennisi (Jun 9, 2012)

Greg,
The 2 contracts that you renewed on, were they Mayan Palace or did they start as Sea Garden contracts?
If Acapulco was the first MP opening in 1988, 25 years would be up in 2013.
Ron


----------



## Tropical lady (Jun 9, 2012)

Farm Girl,
If you have the "old" contract that has 2 weeks (a week plus a vacation fair week), in addition to the 25 year renewal, don't you also have an extra MF every 5 years?  It was in our MP Regency contract from 2007.
The newer contracts that have 1 week plus 2 weeks have 1/2 MF every 10 years for each week owned. Questions should go to member services for clarification. I don't see anything about paying not to renew.
I understand that the SG, MP, and GM will no longer be able to use equity to upgrade?  Just hope they keep the "MF only when week used" benefit which I think is a huge plus.
Since you just did the owner's update, you have the latest info for us.  Thanks!


----------



## pacodemountainside (Jun 9, 2012)

I have done several sales pitches in Cabo at various resorts  and  heard renewal line at all  of them. However, when I ask sales person for specific written document  detailing  exactly how he runs  for sales manager who  does a table dance  and  starts talking  nonsense.

Does any one have  a specific document other than   sales contract saying it may be done?

25 Years down the road sales people are dead and where liars go and heirs probably have  RTU  deed, but no clue on what to do.


----------



## flexible (Jun 9, 2012)

Farm girl said:


> We recently attended an "owners update" - aka sales pitch - and were given a spiel which I'm quite sure was a total crock.
> 
> My question is whether anybody owning at a Mayan Palace property has reached the 25 year renewal period and what did it cost them to renew or not renew their term.



Farm Girl, 
Which Mayan resort did you do the update at?
If you are willing and remember, what are the names of everyone you spoke to from liner, closer, manager and PM (project manager)?

To anyone who might know:
We paid the 5 year Refurbishment for our Mayan Palace 2 Bedrom 2+ 2 Senior Certificate contract that was upgraded 15 Dec 2006 earlier this year.

We were recently advised by Mayan's accounting office that the 5 year Refurbishment fees for our Mayan Palace 2 bedroom 4+ 4 Senior Certificate contract that was purchased on 7 Jan 2007 is NOT due until December 2012.

Since we will be in NV or PV we plan to pay them in December. Could someone PLEASE confirm that you were told the same if you have an upgrade or purchase from 2007? 

I do not trust ANYTHING Mayan tells me. Unfortunately, it would not surprise me if they said "Oh you missed the deadline and we foreclosed on that contract." When we were at Mayan in the Riviera Maya this year they told us many different dates that it would be due. All of those dates contradicted what we had previously been told by member services.

p.s. I appreciate reading comments regarding Mayan presentations. When I have gone to timeshare presentations I write the time, name, title of EVERYONE I meet. It would be helpful to list the names of the people at Mayan. There are 10 "managers" at Mayan in Maya Riviera who work under two "bosses". Valentino was the boss in January 2012. He replaced last year's boss. There is a very high turnover of management. However, Sini has been employed for over 10 years IF he told us the truth. And I would assume all the children of Daniel Chavez who founded the company with his mom in Mazatlan ages ago are secure in their employment.


----------



## Farm girl (Jun 9, 2012)

Tropical lady said:


> Farm Girl,
> If you have the "old" contract that has 2 weeks (a week plus a vacation fair week), in addition to the 25 year renewal, don't you also have an extra MF every 5 years?  It was in our MP Regency contract from 2007.
> The newer contracts that have 1 week plus 2 weeks have 1/2 MF every 10 years for each week owned. Questions should go to member services for clarification. I don't see anything about paying not to renew.
> I understand that the SG, MP, and GM will no longer be able to use equity to upgrade?  Just hope they keep the "MF only when week used" benefit which I think is a huge plus.
> Since you just did the owner's update, you have the latest info for us.  Thanks!



What happened to us was we upgraded to The Bliss in 2008 when it was in the pre-construction stage.  They didn't have a contract available yet for the Bliss so it was written up on a Regency contract with a written promise accompanying it to send out a new agreement when the Bliss agreement and inventory was available.  There was the 5 year renovation fee you asked about - I didn't mention it because I wasn't concerned about that one, just the bit about paying whether you renewed or not.

It turns out that the Bliss idea wasn't as popular as they had anticipated and consequently it isn't being built any more.  They are now trying to talk everybody who signed up for the Bliss to upgrade to the Grand Bliss instead and using the scare tactics I mentioned to convince you to get out from under the Regency contract.

We did let them con us into upgrading to the Grand Bliss after much arguing about what the terms of our old contract did or didn't state.  The salesman Carlo T. insisted that it did read that way and after I challenged him to put that in writing he agreed to do so.  

I have a letter from them stating "This is to confirm that for the above contract, the member have the right to verify their old contract agreement NRQ0793 which have 5 and 25 years fees, if they don't have the fees on their old contract the (sic) have the right to cancel the new contract."   I realize this wouldn't be legally binding and is about as useful as the toilet paper hanging in my bathroom but also knew there wouldn't be any way to get them to state what they actually told us and as usual you don't get the papers with all their calculations written on them.

They now give you a 10 year contract in the Grand Bliss Vacation Club with the option to renew three times for another 25 years.   You also get entry into the Grand Bliss Vacation Weeks Program which can be extended for 10 year periods nine times.  I'm still trying to work my way through all the legalese, but I think this one is basically to guarantee you a week at one of the resorts some time within 12 months of them receiving your request.  I'm not quite sure why they're doing that - maybe because the Grand Bliss hasn't been built yet at most of the resorts.

Yes, they do still have the MF payable only on use clause and you are correct about the 1/2 MF payable on each week.  Also, they made a big deal about us having a Seniors Certificate from our old contract and wanted to make sure it went along with the new contract.  

If there's anything else you want to know send me a private email and I'll confer with the hubby to see what all we recall.


----------



## aliikai2 (Jun 9, 2012)

*They started selling MP resorts*

in 1985 as pre-sales the same as they did with the GM,GB, GL, etc. Since they ( Grupo Mayan) pay cash to build, they pre-sell  to get construction funds.

My 1st resale early 2 bedroom was sold in 1985, then I had a Master Room( hotel unit) sold in 1986. 

I didn't keep either of these as I bought quite a few for next to nothing a few years ago.

Greg



rpennisi said:


> Greg,
> The 2 contracts that you renewed on, were they Mayan Palace or did they start as Sea Garden contracts?
> If Acapulco was the first MP opening in 1988, 25 years would be up in 2013.
> Ron


----------



## flexible (Jun 9, 2012)

Farm girl said:


> What happened to us was we upgraded to The Bliss in 2008 <snip>
> 
> I have a letter from them stating "This is to confirm that for the above contract, the member have the right to verify their old contract agreement NRQ0793 which have 5 and 25 years fees, if they don't have the fees on their old contract the (sic) have the right to cancel the new contract."   I realize this wouldn't be legally binding and is about as useful as the toilet paper hanging in my bathroom but also knew there wouldn't be any way to get them to state what they actually told us and as usual you don't get the papers with all their calculations written on them.



FYI - while you are at a Mayan resort you can go to the MEMBER SERVICES office or call them and REQUEST a copy of ALL of your previous contracts to be delivered to your room in an envelope.


----------



## pittle (Jun 9, 2012)

Today was a travel day for me so I am just seeing this post.  I have PDF's of all my timeshare contracts on my computer.  

The 1999 Mayan Palace contract says in paragraph 3 - MEMBERSHIP RENEWAL -

At the end of twenty-five years and each of the first two renewal periods, member may renew this agreement for another twenty-five year period by paying the company within 90 days after the expiration of the then-current twenty-five year period.  A renewal fee equal to five then-current maintenance fees per registered week renewed.  Member may renew a maximum of three times, for a total maximum use of one hundred years.  Thereafter, member shall have no further rights.


----------



## flexible (Jun 9, 2012)

pittle said:


> Today was a travel day for me so I am just seeing this post.  I have PDF's of all my timeshare contracts on my computer.
> 
> The 1999 Mayan Palace contract says in paragraph 3 - MEMBERSHIP RENEWAL -



Hi PLittle,

Do you know what it says about the contracts say about 5 year refurbishments due dates?

We paid the 5 year Refurbishment for our Mayan Palace 2 Bedrom 2+ 2 Senior Certificate contract that was upgraded 15 Dec 2006 earlier this year.

We were recently advised by Mayan's accounting office that the 5 year Refurbishment fees for our Mayan Palace 2 bedroom 4+ 4 Senior Certificate contract that was purchased on 7 Jan 2007 is NOT due until December 2012.

Since we will be in NV or PV we plan to pay them in December. Could someone PLEASE confirm that you were told the same if you have an upgrade or purchase from 2007?


----------



## BC Bum (Jun 9, 2012)

the five year refurb fee was billed with the annual MF


----------



## flexible (Jun 9, 2012)

BC Bum said:


> the five year refurb fee was billed with the annual MF



Thanks. But do you mean a 5 year fee from a 2006 contract due in 2011? Or a 2007 contract due in 2012.

I got some paperwork sent in a mail forward and paid the 5 year fee for the 2006 contract. But I was told the 2007 contract was not due yet. We never received a bill for it. We do not pay regular MF since we have 'senior certificate' on all contracts. Maybe we did not receive something we should have received?

Perhaps I should request an invoice. Accounting said they would send a bill perhaps around October and it will have a due date 15 Dec 2012. If I felt better about Mayan I'd just mail the $3200+ early. If I was told correctly then I can pay while we are at Mayan NV.

Other than mentioning refurbishment fees due every five years I do not think the contract was more specific about the due date.


----------



## BC Bum (Jun 9, 2012)

1997 contract


----------



## flexible (Jun 10, 2012)

BC Bum said:


> 1997 contract



Are you saying you paid 5 year refurbishments during
2002
2007 
and 2012

AND you received an invoice for regular maintenance fees AND the 5 year fees in the same mailing?

If so, I either need to ask them to 'generate an invoice' which they might be able to do and pay it.

It makes no sense that if we are on the same 5 year cycles I have been told it is not due until December 15, 2012. The accounting representative who told me that mentioned the refurbishments are not necessarily due on the same dates every 5 years.

She did say did you ever receive an bill for it? I said no. She said why worry about it. I saw I wouldn't want it to be foreclosed without my knowledge.

Prior to leaving Mayan in RM the PM (Project Manager) and one of his top managers really ticked us off. To the point I requested a meeting with the GM of the resort. Part of me can't stand the lack of integrity of the sales operation. But the General Managers of all of their resorts are wonderful and generally honest people.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jun 10, 2012)

To the OP, as someone else mentioned, contact customer service.  
Sounds like sales was BSing; my contract states as Skittle posted.
You do not have to renew and you do not have to pay fees if you choose to not renew.

To Flexible, I'm pretty sure I've always received a separate invoice for my 5-year refurbishment fee.  I'll have to dig through my records to see how far apart they are sent from my regular m/f invoices.


----------



## flexible (Jun 10, 2012)

muranojo said:


> To Flexible, I'm pretty sure I've always received a separate invoice for my 5-year refurbishment fee.  I'll have to dig through my records to see how far apart they are sent from my regular m/f invoices.



Thanks. Much appreciated.


----------



## Tropical lady (Jun 10, 2012)

*a 90 day renewal period*

Flexible,
I have all my old contracts from MP Regency(2007), Bliss(2008), GB(2009), and GL(20010&2011).
Those state that the renewal fees are due within 90 days of your anniversary date and that the extension is the sole responsibility of the certificate holder to pay as no notice will be sent out, ie "company shall have no obligation to invoice certificate holder or send extension reminders".
It appears that some of you did get invoices, reminders, but they gave themselves an out if an invoice did not get mailed.
Also, there is nothing about having to pay any more money if you do not renew.
Hope this helps......


----------



## Farm girl (Jun 10, 2012)

flexible said:


> Farm Girl,
> Which Mayan resort did you do the update at?
> If you are willing and remember, what are the names of everyone you spoke to from liner, closer, manager and PM (project manager)?
> 
> ...


----------



## flexible (Jun 10, 2012)

Tropical lady said:


> Flexible,
> I have all my old contracts from MP Regency(2007), Bliss(2008), GB(2009), and GL(20010&2011).
> Those state that the renewal fees are due within 90 days of your anniversary date and that the extension is the sole responsibility of the certificate holder to pay as no notice will be sent out, ie "company shall have no obligation to invoice certificate holder or send extension reminders".
> It appears that some of you did get invoices, reminders, but they gave themselves an out if an invoice did not get mailed.
> ...



Thanks. Once I verify that our Chase British Airways Visa really doesn't have foreign transaction fees or transfer funds to our Charles Schwab account which I know doesn't have foreign transaction fees I will call Mayan's accounting office back and request that they 'generate an invoice' and pay them. When I called RCI in April via Skype from Tibet they accepted my credit card for the 15 Dec 2006 contracts. I used a cc with foreign transaction fees because my transfers to Schwab were not in the account.

Mayan's representative said "You do not OWE us for your 7 Jan 2007 contract because we have NOT billed you. But I can generate an invoice." I said I had paying an extra 3% for foreign transaction fees. She said there is no rush to pay for the 4 week's contract refurbishment until we send you a bill. When I reviewed our mail when we arrived home last month, Mayan had not sent any invoices.

I called Mayan because it is possible for mail to get lost. They said "Oh we do not plan to invoice that expense until our late 2012 cycle around October and it will be due 15 Dec 2012. I said we will not receive any mail sent after mid September 2012 because we will have begun our travel season and since we will be in Mazatlan in October and NV/PV in December it would be easier to pay there.

I realize I probably sound OCD or something even though I have never been accused of that. I just have such mixed feeling about Mayan - love/hate/etc.

We can stay at Mayan for SIX MONTH October->March every other year IF they allow us to have Christmas & New Years with our contracts. They usually do for Mayan in Maya Riviera. The General Managers hotel side of Mayan at ALL of their resorts are first class. 

I could write a book on their sales operation: OPCs (outside & Vida inside), liners, closers, managers, project managers on up the chain. But life is short and I try to 'forget about those kind of people' who could not care less about us. Oh maybe they do care. They would rather we would drop dead because they say "It is not fair that you have such great health. We sold your husband the Senior Certificate upgrades in 2006 when he was 80 years old. The average American is supposed to die at 77. Ken's father & grandfather lived to 100 in good health."


----------



## Tropical lady (Jun 10, 2012)

Farmgirl,
We did all our upgrades at Riviera Maya.  We only had 1 "iffy" experience, but that was resolved onsite by member services.  We tried Nuevo twice for GL updates, but both were not our style and we walked out. Our last 2 owner's updates/upgrades for GL in RM went well and were a direct contrast to how we were treated in Nuevo.
The sales force is not the same for the different levels, so my info would not help you.  It was emphasized to us that now the sales are employees who work for Vidanta because of all the complaints about the contract sales force.
I honestly don't know if we are cautious or lucky or naive, but we found anything verbal added to the contracts with no surprises and generally were fine with RM.  
Yes, the new contracts do guarantee availability although I don't think it has to be for the dates and/or location you request.  Availability was the #1 complaint.  However, I just recently booked 4 weeks in Nuevo and I am in GL and over Christmas which I never expected to get.


----------



## pittle (Jun 10, 2012)

Flexible - we just pay when the invoice comes.  It ususally due near the end of the year.  We have 5 contacts and just plan for one billing statement each year.


----------



## pittle (Jun 10, 2012)

Farm Girl - we once upgraded through the Puerto Penasco sales team for 2 weeks at Grand Mayan, and the GM is for Nuevo Vallarta.  Just because you purchase in one place does not mean you own where you purchased.  You must read your contract.  All Grupo Mayan properties are Right to Use which means you have the tight to use at their resorts.  You do not own a week at any specific resort.


----------



## BC Bum (Jun 10, 2012)

My contract dated 5/15/97 shows Ren Fees due 90 days after every 5th anny- mine will be due 8/13/12.

MFs in contrast are due every 2/28


----------



## MuranoJo (Jun 11, 2012)

Farm girl said:


> flexible said:
> 
> 
> > ...Something I forgot to mention was we were signed up for an update by Vida Vacations and supposedly met with Vida representatives and not Grupo Mayan.  They told us that Grupo Mayan had been hired by Vida to market the properties but that they weren't using them any more because there so many complaints about their practices.
> ...


----------



## pittle (Jun 11, 2012)

I think that Vida and Grupo Maya are the same. Our very first contract said Vidafel on it. The Sea Garden sign in Mazatlan still says Vidafel Sea Garden.  It seems that they have just changed the names around a little bit to make it seem different.  

We occasionally get a Vida Vacations mailing or email.  When you go the the Vida Vacations website, the only resorts that Vida Vacation Club has are the various Grupo ones.  Mayan Palace Vacation Club, Grand Mayan Vacation Club, etc.  Every level seems to be its own Vacation Club and they seem to all be within Vida & Grupo Maya umbrellas.  

As for the Renovation fees, last year we recieved a bill for our 2006 GM in October and it was due in December.  We had upgraded in April.  It seems that most of our Reno fees have been due in December, not close to the original purchase date.  I do not mail it in until I have an invoice because I want to scan the invoice and check that I write to have a copy in case I need it.  

When we start receiving the 25 year renewals, our plan is not to renew.  We will just mail the invoice back with a "Thanks for the Memories" note stating  that we do not want to renew and they can sell our unit to someone else. The last one will come due in 2031 and when hubby is 84, we do not want to renew for 25 more years.  If we are still able to go, we will rent from some fellow Tuggers.


----------



## mikenk (Jun 11, 2012)

muranojo said:


> Farm girl said:
> 
> 
> > At first I was laughing about this...it has been my understanding that Vida and Grupo are one and the same, they've just undergone name changes.
> ...


----------



## MuranoJo (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks, Mike.
I just found it interesting the 'Vida reps' were positioning themselves as somehow in a different league than the Grupo ones.  :hysterical:


----------



## mikenk (Jun 12, 2012)

muranojo said:


> Thanks, Mike.
> I just found it interesting the 'Vida reps' were positioning themselves as somehow in a different league than the Grupo ones.  :hysterical:



Actually, I think they are, but not the way they intended. If the "Vida" name is just the marketing overview of the entire resort system, then the sales sharks can view themselves as under that umbrella. The "Grupo" folks would imply people that are actual employees. The fundamental arrogance of the sales people would have you believe they are the top of the food chain while the rest of us would flip the chain.

Mike


----------



## Jose.GonzalezTS (Jun 16, 2012)

*Mayan Renewal*

Why would you want to renew when you can buy a GRAND MAYAN 2 bedroom unit for 100 USD on ebay? 

Search for the secondary market. You will find great deals there.


----------



## mikenk (Jun 16, 2012)

Jose.GonzalezTS said:


> Why would you want to renew when you can buy a GRAND MAYAN 2 bedroom unit for 100 USD on ebay?
> 
> Search for the secondary market. You will find great deals there.



Actually, it depends. Since the GM contracts vary significantly according to the year purchased. One would have to compare the total cost of renewing versus the ebay cost plus the transfer fee. In addition, the MF's might vary as might the rights of ownership. It would also be important to know when the 5 year renovation fee is due on any secondary purchase.

Mike


----------



## rpennisi (Jun 16, 2012)

mikenk said:


> Actually, it depends. Since the GM contracts vary significantly according to the year purchased. One would have to compare the total cost of renewing versus the ebay cost plus the transfer fee. In addition, the MF's might vary as might the rights of ownership. It would also be important to know when the 5 year renovation fee is due on any secondary purchase.
> 
> Mike



Very true, many of those GM contracts probably have a 5 MF transfer charge, the same as the renewal.  Add to that the bid price and closing costs, renewing could be cheaper.

Grupo Mayan started with 1 MF transfers, then went to 10% of the purchase price, then to 5 MF's to transfer.  The switch to 5 MF's made the resale as valuable to them as a 25 renewal.  And if a unit changes hands several times in a 25 year period, they really make out.

Ron


----------



## Tropical lady (Jun 17, 2012)

In addition to what Mike and Ron said, you would also have to consider the value of benefits negotiated with your contract vs what is contained in the resale.  One example...if you have the "no MF unless use" clause and the resale does not, it may be worth it to renew taking into consideration the costs on both sides.  There are other benefits which I might not want to give up also at that point.  It certainly is an individual decision after consideration of all the factors.


----------



## pittle (Jun 17, 2012)

Jose.GonzalezTS said:


> Why would you want to renew when you can buy a GRAND MAYAN 2 bedroom unit for 100 USD on ebay?
> 
> Search for the secondary market. You will find great deals there.



Yes - there are some great timeshare deals on eBay and I have bought some,  but it is just what Tropical Lady posted above.  If you buy a Grand Mayan resale, you still pay the 5 MF for transferring ($5000 + depending on the current Maintenance Fee and if it is a multiple week contract you pay 5 times each registered week). All of the great "perks" like  "No Pay unless you Go", Vacation Fair Weeks, Profile A, and Senior Certificates do not transfer even if the original owner has those.  

Currently, our grown children are not interested in inheiriting them, so that is why we will choose to give our weeks back to the resort and not renew.  Whenever the renewals start coming, we will ask the kids one more time and if they want to renew, they can and we will transfer our contract to them at no charge because they are our heirs.  They also get to keep all of our "perks".


----------



## BC Bum (Jun 19, 2012)

*5 Year Renovation Fee*

On the "My Web Reservations" website, under Account Information, under Show Balance- there it is: Renovation Fee 2012 Due 12/15/2012 $xxx.xx

They actually gave me an extra 4 months to pay. But I wonder if they will send a bill. The amount is not as high as my current MF. It must be an average of the last five years.


----------



## pittle (Jun 19, 2012)

BC Bum said:


> On the "My Web Reservations" website, under Account Information, under Show Balance- there it is: Renovation Fee 2012 Due 12/15/2012 $xxx.xx
> 
> They actually gave me an extra 4 months to pay. But I wonder if they will send a bill. The amount is not as high as my current MF. It must be an average of the last five years.



Interesting - they usually send mine in October  for mid-December due date no matter when the renewal is due.  But, if it is lower, I would pay it and get an online receipt!!!


----------



## BC Bum (Jun 19, 2012)

The contract calls for a Renovation Fee equal to one extra MF every five years. It doesn't specify if the extra MF is at the current rate, so I guess to be fair they charge the average of the last five years.


----------



## pittle (Jun 20, 2012)

BC Bum said:


> The contract calls for a Renovation Fee equal to one extra MF every five years. It doesn't specify if the extra MF is at the current rate, so I guess to be fair they charge the average of the last five years.



Our contracts do say the "then-current rate" for both the 5 year renovation fee and the 25 year renewal fee.


----------



## BC Bum (Jun 20, 2012)

pittle said:


> Our contracts do say the "then-current rate" for both the 5 year renovation fee and the 25 year renewal fee.



If you don't mind me asking, what year is your contract dated? Mine is 1997.


----------



## pittle (Jun 20, 2012)

BC Bum said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what year is your contract dated? Mine is 1997.



The Mayan Palace one is dated 1999 and the Grand Mayan 2006.  Both use the term "then-current" maintenance fees.


----------



## flexible (Jun 20, 2012)

BC Bum said:


> On the "My Web Reservations" website, under Account Information, under Show Balance- there it is: Renovation Fee 2012 Due 12/15/2012 $xxx.xx
> 
> They actually gave me an extra 4 months to pay. But I wonder if they will send a bill. The amount is not as high as my current MF. It must be an average of the last five years.



This is great to know since the 12/15/2012 due date matches what Mayan's accounting department told me. Interesting that the amount does not equal the MF.


----------



## BC Bum (Jun 20, 2012)

My mistake. The Ren Fee is the same as my current MF. I didn't realize my MFs were that low!


----------



## pittle (Jun 21, 2012)

BC Bum said:


> My mistake. The Ren Fee is the same as my current MF. I didn't realize my MFs were that low!



With a 1997 contract, that is why the MF is lower.  We have three 2-bedroom units and 2 different MF prices.  One is about $140 higher than the other 2.  Two were original in late 1999 and early 2000 and the other one was early 2002.  Our 1-bedroom has really low MF also - it was on a 1998 contract.

The MF on the same MP we bought in 2009 would be much higher for a MP bought from them this year.  They can start at any number they want on new contracts and then start the annual % increase.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jun 21, 2012)

We're also enjoying low m/f with a 1999 contract.  In fact, I think the contract specifies the m/f can't increase above a certain % (3%?), but I need to dig out the contract to be positive. I've been tracking annual fees and the 5-year renovation fee via a spreadsheet.  In general, it seems the fees are tracking to the contract, but I need to review before confirming.


----------



## rpennisi (Jun 21, 2012)

muranojo said:


> We're also enjoying low m/f with a 1999 contract.  In fact, I think the contract specifies the m/f can't increase above a certain % (3%?), but I need to dig out the contract to be positive. I've been tracking annual fees and the 5-year renovation fee via a spreadsheet.  In general, it seems the fees are tracking to the contract, but I need to review before confirming.



I believe it is 5%.


----------



## Tropical lady (Jun 21, 2012)

*annual % increase in MF's*

All our contracts, 2007 to 2012, have a 5% annual increase limit.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jun 22, 2012)

Just checked a copy of our Febr. 1999 (resale) original contract and it states:
"The initial maintenance fee is increased or decreased annually to reflect the U.S. inflation rate...and at company's discretion may be increased or decreased annually up to an additional 3% to reflect Mexican inflation greater or less than the U.S. rate."

Per my records, this has averaged out to 3% increase per year since we purchased in '02.


----------



## pittle (Jun 22, 2012)

muranojo said:


> Just checked a copy of our Febr. 1999 (resale) original contract and it states:
> "The initial maintenance fee is increased or decreased annually to reflect the U.S. inflation rate...and at company's discretion may be increased or decreased annually up to an additional 3% to reflect Mexican inflation greater or less than the U.S. rate."
> 
> Per my records, this has averaged out to 3% increase per year since we purchased in '02.



Our 1999 contract says 3% and our 2006 GM contract says 5%.  

We have 3 weeks with the 3% and 3 weeks with the 5%. There may have been one year where there was no increase and then the year that no one had to pay unless they were making a reservation.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jun 23, 2012)

That's why it's so hard to give up these older contracts for an upgrade...great low m/f, low cap on m/f increases, extra VF week, and very low transfer fee (one m/f).   

Plus I have holiday weeks which are pretty rare to find on sale these days.


----------



## celperf (Apr 22, 2014)

any update of this now on 22/04/2014 ? anyone has pay they 25 year renewal fee?


----------



## MuranoJo (Apr 22, 2014)

Hi, Marco,

Mine isn't due until 2024 or so.  At that time, I probably won't renew unless I find someone who wants to pay the 1 m/f transfer fee and take over the holiday week.  (Oldest contract I've heard of is 1997, but I'm sure there are some older.  May not be many or any renewing in 2014.)


----------



## saywhat (Apr 23, 2014)

mikenk said:


> muranojo said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Jo,
> ...


----------



## drguy (Apr 23, 2014)

Their advertising claims that this is their 40th year.  There must have been some that have faced the 25 year renewal within that time frame.  Perhaps they upgraded for less than the renewal.


----------



## rpennisi (Apr 24, 2014)

The question I have is...Did they have 25 year renewals and contracts as such when they started 40 years ago, or was the business model different at the beginning?


----------

